# Brainstorming: DynDNS an O2 Router

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

nachdem Dyndns.org verlangt, dass man die Seite ab und zu aufruft, habe ich bei Strato eine Subdomain auf DynDNS geschaltet.

Das klappt mit ddclient zusammen super.

Nun habe ich hier einen MythTV Server, den ich von außen über Wake On Wan anschalte (über die dynDNS-Subdomain).

Da der O2 Router allerdings kein Strato updaten kann, muss ich dies per ddclient machen.

Nun passiert es leider ab und zu, dass die Zwangstrennung (neue IP) erfolgt und ich dann den PC anschalten möchte.

Das klappt dann logischerweise nicht...

Meine Optionen:

- Rasperry kaufen, der alle x Minuten die dynDNS Adresse updatet

- Das Gleiche mit dem Server machen

- Fritzbox kaufen

Habt ihr noch andere Ideen?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## ixo

Hallo Tobi,

ich bin vor einiger Zeit von dynDNS zu http://www.noip.com/ gewechselt.Bisher kann ich nicht klagen - der Dienst ist zuverlässiger und regelmäßig einloggen muss ich mich auch nicht. So ungefähr einmal im Monat kommt eine E-Mail darüber, was es da noch alles für tolle Dinge gibt und das war's.

Grüße, ixo

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

da meine O2-Box nur Dyndns.com unterstützt, hilft mir das leider nicht viel.

Mit einem externen Rechner kann ich die IP Adresse nur setzen, wenn er an ist. Möchte ich aber einen PC von unterwegs anschalten, kann es sein, dass die IP noch alt ist...

Ich werde mich nun 1x im Monat einloggen, dafür bin ich mir dann aber sicher, dass alles geht.

Viele Grüße

Tobi

----------

## ChrisJumper

1x im Monat einlogge ist auch nicht so schlimm. Ansonsten hätte ich einfach dem Mythtv-Rechner feste Onlinezeiten gegeben, wo du dich darauf verlassen kannst das er Online ist und die Einträge aktualisiert.

Ein Raspberry lohnt sich da eigentlich auch immer. Zumal sie wenig Strom brauchen. Aber vielleicht hast du ja auch ein WLAN-Netz mit einem OpenWrt von der aus du das Skript ausführen kannst. Sonst frag mal bei Oh-Zwei ob sie dir nicht auch eine IPv6-Adresse geben können. Oder die Oh-Zwei Box das vielleicht sogar kann oder schon hat.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ja, 1x einloggen ist wirklich kein Akt für den Nutzen, den man mit der dyn. Adresse hat.

Wird sich ja dann vielleicht mal ändern, wenn ich mir VDSL hole  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

DynDNS hatte schon früher die Beschränkung, dass man nicht beliebig oft am Tag die IP updaten kann. Gerade, wenn ich JDownloader im Einsatz hatte, hat mich DynDNS gern mal rausgeschmissen. Bei DynDNS hatte ich auch den Eindruck, dass die neue IP erst nach eine gewissen Zeit überhaupt abrufbar war.

Ich bin dann zu Twodns.de gewechselt. Seitdem sind diese Probleme gegessen. TwoDNS hat keinerlei Beschränkungen, auf die Webseite klicken muss man auch nicht. Siehe mein Thread dazu. 

Entweder legst du Dir eine Fritzbox zu. Die kann auch mit alternativen DynDNS-Anbietern umgehen, oder du klemmst ein Raspberry PI hinter das O2-Ding, was halt per Script die externe IP regelmäßig auf Änderungen prüft und dann das DNS-Update übernimmt. Generell ist eine Fritzbox aber keine Fehlinvestition.

----------

